# Boo let me rub his head!!!



## Boo1583 (Feb 23, 2013)

I am beyond happy right now... I had been thinking if Boo would just let me rub his head one time he would see that if feels good and that I wont hurt him. So I tried AGAIN and he just sat there and let me.  The crazy thing is he was still in his cage which usually he isn't the nicest bird while he's in there. I hope he keeps this up instead of trying to bite me all the time.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Yay! You must be so proud!


----------



## Boo1583 (Feb 23, 2013)

Well I was... He didn't really seem to enjoy it while I was petting him. I had to leave right after to pick up my kids from school and I tried again when I got back and he seemed even more scared of me than he was before.  It was nap time when he let me pet him so maybe I just got lucky. I feel like its 1 step forward and 2 steps back.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Does Boo like sitting your shoulder?


----------



## Boo1583 (Feb 23, 2013)

I haven't tried that yet. He's been too scared. The most he's done is sit on my hand to eat but wont let me touch him. I don't understand why he would let me pet him earlier and now wants nothing to do with it. He tries to bite me every time my hand gets near him.


----------



## Boo1583 (Feb 23, 2013)

So today Boo seems to be even more afraid of me. He won't even sit on my hand and eat like he used to.  Did rubbing his head yesterday ruin his trust in me? Well, not that he trusted me much to begin with. I don't understand how we could take so many steps back!!!


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Cockatiels aren't always in the mood for a head-rub. If he let you the first time, then he wanted you to do it--as you've seen, birds are pretty good at communicating when they _don't_ want something.

He might just be having an off day. I don't think you scared him.


----------



## Boo1583 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you! I really hope I didn't. He just seems more scared since I pet him. Even a little over an hour after I pet him yesterday he was trying to bite me when I was cleaning his cage. That hasn't bothered him in a while now. And today every time my hand gets near him he'll hiss. Which he also hasn't done in a while.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Our tiel will only let 2 people (in a household of 7) give him scritches. Happily, I'm one of them, but he definitely has to be in the mood.


----------



## Indigobug1987 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah don't be discouraged! I've had my male for a year and he does this from time to time. He was a hand fed baby and even he gets tempermental and pecks at me.  

I've had my female since November and just this past month she started letting us pet her head. Don't get upset, cockatiels are extremely cantankerous.


----------

